# does futureshop sell cell phones at full price



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

i will have some futureshop giftcards and want to get a rogers xperia arc. does futureshop sell it at full price?


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Not sure but full price is usually like $600. Not worth it.


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

alexxa said:


> i will have some futureshop giftcards and want to get a rogers xperia arc. does futureshop sell it at full price?


You should be able to get it but paying full price is only worth it if you don't plan on keeping a phone plan for 36 months.

If you're a preexisting rogers customer and you renew your contract with them you should get it at the list price. You also need a plan that is $45+ monthly. If they still have the plan of 6GB/30$ phone data that's your best bet.

I'm a corporate customer for 10 years or so now. My plan has yearly upgrade and I use my blackberry as a mobile modem. 6GB for a blackberry is almost unlimited data even when used as a mobile modem. Never incurred any tethering or overage charges.


----------

